# Nutcracker



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For those of you who are staying in Cairo over the Christmas period and looking for some Christmas feeling I can thoroughly recommend the Nutcracker at the Cairo Opera House.

Performances

December
22/23/25/25/27/28 8-10pm.


Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Saw it last year. Was great!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Saw it last year. Was great!


we also saw it last year - 1st half better than 2nd IMHO:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I go every year if I am in town.. tickets are not on sale yet..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> we also saw it last year - 1st half better than 2nd IMHO:clap2:


I was warned. The second half is the heavy opera stuff, whereas the 1st half is more ballet. I left at half time, he,he...


----------

